# New Camera Lens



## Engraver30 (Aug 4, 2007)

I just got a macro lens for my cannon and I thought I would share a couple of pics of my critters.


----------



## buddhistsoldier88 (Aug 4, 2007)

Beautiful Tony, just beautiful!

What kind of mantis is the 5th one down?


----------



## Engraver30 (Aug 4, 2007)

It is not a mantis it is a Australian Prickly Walking Stick. I inhearated two of them a few weeks ago. They are pretty cool and the kids love them.

Thanks


----------



## buddhistsoldier88 (Aug 4, 2007)

wondered why it had such tiny eyes... :lol:


----------



## ThorEH (Aug 4, 2007)

Thats a good start with a new lens!

Which lens have you bought ?


----------



## RodG (Aug 4, 2007)

Great lens and great photos!!!Thanks


----------



## Asa (Aug 4, 2007)

amazing what a camera can do for your lens, good going.

got that backwards :lol:


----------



## spawn (Aug 4, 2007)

What are you feeding the E. tiaratum?


----------



## Engraver30 (Aug 4, 2007)

Thanks everyone, I am still learning. This was the first time I used it and I have a lot to learn about taking pics up that close. I use a Cannon Powershot S2 camera that I have had for a couple of years with a 10X HD PRO MACRO LENS. Not bad for $25.00 bucks.

I am feeding the E. tiaratum wild rasberry leaves. I got it from a hortoculturist friend of mine that used him and my mantids in a display for a couple of days.


----------



## OGIGA (Aug 5, 2007)

I wish I had a toy like that.


----------

